# South Bend lathe tail stock "key" repair



## Mark_f (Dec 17, 2014)

The little key in the tail stock that keeps the tail stock from turning in my lathe was worn badly enough to bother me. The spindle rocked while drilling is what bothered me most. I didn't know how to get it out so I ask a bunch of South Bend "experts" on a popular site and was told the key enters the casting on a 45 degree angle from the bottom of the casting and was "potted" in place. I was told to heat and melt this "potting" metal , the key would come out and I could make a new one. This sounded like more trouble than  wanted so I let it go, even though the play still bothered me.

Well, Yesterday I made an indicator setup for travel on the tail stock (it is posted in members projects). This play was too much for my new setup so now it has to be fixed. I figured out the previous information was incorrect. The key DOES enter at a 45 degree angle from the bottom , but it is a tight press fit. I heated the casting a little with my propane torch and drove the key into the bore for the spindle. The key is a piece of round steel with the key milled on one end. I thought I would have to make a new one, but South Bend was nice and made the key long enough to grind off the worn part and left me with a new key. I merely drove it back in and everything is good as new. Very , very little play. THERE IS ONE CAUTION: When driving the key back in from the bottom you have to have it lined up exactly or the spindle wont fit because the key is slightly crooked. I took me three times to get it right. So, If you do this repair , make a line on the casting and key bottom so you have a reference to line it up going back in. ( dumb me didn't think to do that)







Mark Frazier


----------



## comstock-friend (Dec 18, 2014)

I'll file that one away for when I need it. Good photos.

John


----------



## herbet999 (Dec 18, 2014)

I might try this myself. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Dark Age 53 (Dec 18, 2014)

I'll have to check mine, thanks for the info.


----------



## Karl_T (Dec 18, 2014)

Good job. The big advantage of old American iron - it was built to be repaired.


----------

